# Research chems ? How do we know



## gamma (Mar 21, 2011)

Jus wonding how do we really know  their quality and side effects? I mean yeah I get it that's part of the game , but if everyone clams their stuff is pure top quality, how come some companys have their stuff at x price then others have theirs  at half that . If they are so  so much cheaper then x company , what r they sacrificing to keep  the cost down ?


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2011)

They're called research chems because they are used extensively for research, have been used in multiple clinical trials, and are normally given out for human use every day under generic names as prescribed by doctors.... When it comes to prices.... well some companies are just out to make bigger profit per sale... its all marketing. Let me give you a hint... if you see IGF-1 lr3 for over 100$, a. you're getting fucked in the ass and b. its most likely the same purity as everyone elses.

Tamoxifen - Nolvadex - Given to women for breast cancer
Taldalafil - Viagra - Given to men for ED

...you get the point.

-T


----------



## gamma (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah man I get the research part , jus really more on the lines of wondering  how the pricing worked. In my line of work we sell stuff by the square foot ,and the cheapest guy dose not always get the job. Craftsmanship and pride go a long way .Now don't  get  me wrong I don't want to over pay either. I like most people here r no chemist and have No way to check the purity of our research experiment. besides trial and error.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 22, 2011)

Look at it like this. 

First go research what a kilo of..... Say clomiphene costs. I wont tell you lol

You can get 20,000 ml of 50 mg per ml out of a kilo. 

So at 60 ml per bottle thats around 333 bottles per kilo. 

So find the price and break it down an you will see the truth. 50$ a bottle for clomid is higway robbery. 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very good info.  Extreme peptides comes through again.  These guys are great.  They are out to keep the customer happy and do so with great prices and deals.  The quality is spot on IMO.


----------



## Hench (Mar 22, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> Look at it like this.
> 
> First go research what a kilo of..... Say clomiphene costs. I wont tell you lol
> 
> ...


 
How refreshing to see a supp. company NOT blowing smoke up their own arse and actually looking out for the consumer. 

This is why I will be making an order with you guys in the near future.


----------



## Life (Mar 22, 2011)

I always know my clomid works because the amount of semen always increases


----------



## bigbeef (Mar 22, 2011)

it is a risk you take. Find a realiable place and stick with them


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 22, 2011)

I like the honesty from EP...!!


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Mar 22, 2011)

Hench said:


> How refreshing to see a supp. company NOT blowing smoke up their own arse and actually looking out for the consumer.
> 
> This is why I will be making an order with you guys in the near future.


 
Hench, just do what I did bro........."become a believer!"  These guys are the real deal, and they look out for their customers.  IMHO, you won't find a better company on the net.


----------



## gamma (Mar 23, 2011)

Well thx for the post extreme. Maybe extreme should run for president, instead of Obama care we could  have extreme care at half the price. Good all the way around .lol


----------

